# Finding a Responsible Breeder



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This is a wonderful article with tons of links to other great articles. A must-read for anyone searching for a puppy.

http://members.tripod.com/antique_fcr/goodbreeder.html


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Aug 23 2005, 09:26 AM
> *This is a wonderful article with tons of links to other great articles. A must-read for anyone searching for a puppy.
> 
> http://members.tripod.com/antique_fcr/goodbreeder.html
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93329*


[/QUOTE]
Thanks! That is a good article


----------



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

What a great site with terriffic information! I wish everyone would read it before purchasing their puppy.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I wish I had this information when got my first maltese.
I find it very hard to find good breeders for maltese in Ontario Canada. I know there are out there. The problem I find is most of them do not have websites or adds in the papers.
We found chelsey by contact our vet that takes care of chester.

Other then recomendations it hard to find a good maltese breeder here.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Wish everyone who was getting a dog read about the type of dog they want to get. I see so many people complain about how there dog acts...full of energy, too big, or something.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Aug 24 2005, 06:35 PM
> *Wish everyone who was getting a dog read about the type of dog they want to get.  I see so many people complain about how there dog acts...full of energy, too big,  or something.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93804*


[/QUOTE]

You bring up such a good point, Lacey's Mom. People fall in love with Maltese, but say they just want to get a pet so they get one from a pet store or BYB. What they don't realize is that if the breeder isn't breeding to the breed standard, not only can you end up with Maltese thatis phsically very different than the standard, but you may not get the typical Maltese personality either. How often do we see posting on these forums from frustrated owners who have hyper or aggressive Maltese when they expected a laid back little lap dog. In each and every case I have read, the puppy came from either a BYB or pet shop. I have never heard a complaint about disposition from anyone who got their puppy from a reputable breeder.

What I've learned from my experience with Lady is that it is much cheaper in the long run to save a bit longer and get a puppy from a reputable breeder than to get a "bargain" puppy who may need expensive surgeries or have big vet bills its entire life due to a genetic illness or need expensive training to correct inbred behavior or dispostion problems.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Aug 26 2005, 12:40 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You bring up such a good point, Lacey's Mom. People fall in love with Maltese, but say they just want to get a pet so they get one from a pet store or BYB. What they don't realize is that if the breeder isn't breeding to the breed standard, not only can you end up with Maltese thatis phsically very different than the standard, but you may not get the typical Maltese personality either. How often do we see posting on these forums from frustrated owners who have hyper or aggressive Maltese when they expected a laid back little lap dog. In each and every case I have read, the puppy came from either a BYB or pet shop. I have never heard a complaint about disposition from anyone who got their puppy from a reputable breeder.

What I've learned from my experience with Lady is that it is much cheaper in the long run to save a bit longer and get a puppy from a reputable breeder than to get a "bargain" puppy who may need expensive surgeries or have big vet bills its entire life due to a genetic illness or need expensive training to correct inbred behavior or dispostion problems.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94233
[/B][/QUOTE]
Wonderful information Marj....although here puppies from pet stores cost at least as much, and more often, a lot more than puppies from reputable breeders. I know someone who just purchased from a broker located in Middletown, NJ...she paid $3500 for her "teacup maltese" puppy that is 10 weeks old and weighs almost 4 lbs. No doubt this person's dog is beautiful, but she did not get what she expected. The unfortunate thing is that she probably won't discover that until several months. That's not to say she won't love her pup any less, but who knows what she'll end up with down the road.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

For many of us, the first one is the learning experience and no matter how much we love them, it teaches us how important buying form a reputable breeder is the second time around.

When I adopted Lady, I knew she was originally from a pet store and really thought I was pretty educated about pet shop puppies. Since Lady was 4&1/2 already and had been healthy all her life, I had no idea that she would "fall apart" physically so late in life. In the first two years I had her, this "healthy" dog was dx first with epilepsy, then diabetes, then allergies, and severe inflamatory arthritis (so bad I had to walk her in a sling - she was unable to walk).

Thanks to many, many medications and fantastic vets, she is doing amazingly well at nearly 11. She has surprised everyone. But with what I have spent on her, I could have easily bought a show puppy from one of the top breeders!

I sure did luck out on her personality, though. She has a perfect, laid back mellow disposition. My sister who manages a vet office always tells me about the "funny looking" Maltese they see with the nasty dispositions. She keeps saying it's hard to believe that they are even the same breed as Lady. They had one a lady brought in to be put to sleep. He had been through 3 owners, bit everyone and was so hyper he'd even attack the television! One of the vet techs adopted him and has done very, very well with him, but he's still more like a terrier than a Maltese my sister says.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm told that the puppymillers use a Westie or a Bichon to breed with a Maltese to get larger litters. This could account for some of this disposition.
I, too, have a Westie who is a pet. I dare anyone to say I'm mixing here though. She has earned her championship, and, if I decide I want more show pups, I'll breed her to the male I co-own. Otherwise, will just remain my pet. She doesn't get around my male Maltese.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

With pets being viewed more as accessories and less as family members, it seems they've fallen right into our "disposable" lives. What I am trying to say is that I think that there are too many people who have pets that have no clue what to do to properly care for them. Same is true for parenting as well...but that's another topic alltogether. Shelters across the country are filled with animals that did not meet someones expectations. It really is a shame.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Aug 26 2005, 01:12 PM
> *I'm told that the puppymillers use a Westie or a Bichon to breed with a Maltese to get larger litters.  This could account for some of this disposition.
> I, too, have a Westie who is a pet.  I dare anyone to say I'm mixing here though.  She has earned her championship, and, if I decide I want more show pups, I'll breed her to the male I co-own.  Otherwise, will just remain my pet.  She doesn't get around my male Maltese.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94269*


[/QUOTE]

I think Jennie Siliski was suspected of breeding her Maltese with Westies. A neighbor of mine bought a Maltese puppy awhile back that was supposed to be 5 pounds at most full grown. Well, this not-so-little guy was that at 4 months! I also noticed that when he was neutered and had his elizabethan collar on, with all his hair pulled back, he had a decidedly Westie look!

And I firmly believe that the "giant" Maltese (in the teens weight-wise) have Bichon in their background. You can even see it in their curlier coat. Not that Bichons and Westies aren't great dogs, but if you want a Maltese, you want the things that made you choose that breed.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I think it's one thing to knowingly buy or adopt a mixed breed pet...that's a personal choice. But if you believe you are buying a full bred dog and in reality are getting a mix, then that is fraud. And you're right Lady's Mom...while these are wonderful breeds on their own, mixed with Malts (or any other dog du jour) they may or may not be what you expect.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Aug 26 2005, 01:28 PM
> *I think it's one thing to knowingly buy or adopt a mixed breed pet...that's a personal choice.  But if you believe you are buying a full bred dog and in reality are getting a mix, then that is fraud.  And you're right Lady's Mom...while these are wonderful breeds on their own, mixed with Malts (or any other dog du jour) they may or may not be what you expect.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94274*


[/QUOTE]

I agree 100%. I've had Westies in my life as pets a lot longer than I've had Maltese. There are many good points to each, but I don't see mixing them. When I want to go for a walk in the fields, my Westie (along with all the rescues) can go right along with me. They are easy to brush out after a romp like this. I would hate to see what would happen with a Maltese on some of these outings







My Maltese and my Westie get along great. Since she is a house dog also, she has adapted to their personality, and acts a lot like them.

I got "chewed out" this week by someone inquiring about a pup. Their email told me about their other two dogs. Only thing there was their small size. My response back was that I didn't think I would have a dog that would be right for them, as I was concerned they were more interested in size than anything else. They accused me of trying to play God, deciding who should get the pup. Well, it sure won't be going there. Besides, I breed to standard, and I'm sure mine would be too big for them. We all know that dogs become disposable to people when they don't meet their standard, and I would never put one of mine in a position to go to a shelter because it's adult size is five or six pounds.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think a lot of breeders "play God". A dear friend of mine up in New York breeds Goldens on a very limited basis. They make people fill out a questionaire that makes a mortgage application look small, screen people like they were applying to join the FBI, then THEY chose the right puppy for that particular family based on it's personality (they do respect a gender request, though). 

I think you are right to steer away from anyone hung up on the size. Someone here called that wanting "arm candy" recently and I thought that was such a good way to put it.


----------



## clmaltese (Aug 31, 2005)

I have been breeding from many years and the size is the usual question that is first. I hate the toy question and try to educate most that call me, but I can tell that often they doubt me when I tell them there is no such animal as a toy Maltese.
I raise to the breed standard also, but I can tell you that on of my 7 lb. mom which is my largest one bred with my tiny little many Mr. Pippy has produced an adult of 3 1/2 lbs. My 6 and my 5 lb mom had produced 4 lbs and 6 lb. adults. There is just no way to gurantee the out come of size. My moms and dad have points and good Maltese hair ( no curls). When I had a problem I did not breed. 
That is just responsible. I have a liter currently, I believe one to be exceptionally small and one larger. That is Gods will and nature, not mine. 
I love my babies and their moms and dads. I wish all breeders were the same.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

Old thread, I know, but how I missed it before, I dont know. 

I found a wonderful article in the Cleveland Plain Dealer, and not being all that far from Amish Country (Millersburg is not too far of a drive from us), it's nice to see this in the newspaper:

Breeder's Code of Ethics

The author is very well known as an animal supporter, and though I've never met her, I bet she'd be oodles of fun to be around for a day!!!!

Nice to see an article like this so close to Amish Country, Puppymillers Central! 


ann marie and the "and i bet those puppies never ever even get to have a BITE of all that wonderful CHEESE they make....someday, i will perform a covert operation to free all of their dogs and we will all break into one of the cheese shops and eat eat eat!!!!" buttercup, who knows her cheese limits and refuses to admit them


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

Thank you LadysMom, you have posted so many great articles and sites. I am finding this one full of lots of information I can use. I have Maltese books, and just general dog books, but none of them go into detail about breeding. Sites like this keep me educated. Thanks.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> > _Originally posted by LadysMom+Aug 26 2005, 12:40 PM-->
> >
> >
> >
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]
Wonderful information Marj....although here puppies from pet stores cost at least as much, and more often, a lot more than puppies from reputable breeders. I know someone who just purchased from a broker located in Middletown, NJ...she paid $3500 for her "teacup maltese" puppy that is 10 weeks old and weighs almost 4 lbs. No doubt this person's dog is beautiful, but she did not get what she expected. The unfortunate thing is that she probably won't discover that until several months. That's not to say she won't love her pup any less, but who knows what she'll end up with down the road.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow, Middletown...betcha it was from American Breeders...was it not?? Although the local vets around here say that they are clean, take care of their puppies, and they use good vets..... the fact is they get their puppies from puppy mills......I got Pacino from there...I am lucky because so far, knock on wood, he is healthy and he is a full breed, (not that , that part matters) but I wish I had known beforehand the potential risks. We love Pacino and he is the best, and like I said, we got lucky......but I would never get from there again......her puppy is 4 pounds and he is only 10 weeks old?? WOW...Pacino is 7 and a half months and he is a little over 4 pounds now.....Yes, they push the "teacup" bit a little too far.......sad. They tried telling me about the "teacup" thing also...I laughed.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=94252
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, Middletown...betcha it was from American Breeders...was it not?? Although the local vets around here say that they are clean, take care of their puppies, and they use good vets..... the fact is they get their puppies from puppy mills......I got Pacino from there...I am lucky because so far, knock on wood, he is healthy and he is a full breed, (not that , that part matters) but I wish I had known beforehand the potential risks. We love Pacino and he is the best, and like I said, we got lucky......but I would never get from there again......her puppy is 4 pounds and he is only 10 weeks old?? WOW...Pacino is 7 and a half months and he is a little over 4 pounds now.....Yes, they push the "teacup" bit a little too far.......sad. They tried telling me about the "teacup" thing also...I laughed.
[/B][/QUOTE]
That's the one...and it's a real shame because there are several very wonderful breeders here in NJ.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=143691
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]
Wonderful information Marj....although here puppies from pet stores cost at least as much, and more often, a lot more than puppies from reputable breeders. I know someone who just purchased from a broker located in Middletown, NJ...she paid $3500 for her "teacup maltese" puppy that is 10 weeks old and weighs almost 4 lbs. No doubt this person's dog is beautiful, but she did not get what she expected. The unfortunate thing is that she probably won't discover that until several months. That's not to say she won't love her pup any less, but who knows what she'll end up with down the road.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow, Middletown...betcha it was from American Breeders...was it not?? Although the local vets around here say that they are clean, take care of their puppies, and they use good vets..... the fact is they get their puppies from puppy mills......I got Pacino from there...I am lucky because so far, knock on wood, he is healthy and he is a full breed, (not that , that part matters) but I wish I had known beforehand the potential risks. We love Pacino and he is the best, and like I said, we got lucky......but I would never get from there again......her puppy is 4 pounds and he is only 10 weeks old?? WOW...Pacino is 7 and a half months and he is a little over 4 pounds now.....Yes, they push the "teacup" bit a little too far.......sad. They tried telling me about the "teacup" thing also...I laughed.
[/B][/QUOTE]
That's the one...and it's a real shame because there are several very wonderful breeders here in NJ.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, it is a shame...I wouldn't trade my Pacino in for a hot million as he is the best...and like I said, we are one of the lucky ones....But, I am considering a little sister for Pacino...not right this very minute but I am intrested. I am going to research the breeders here in Jersey and check them out.

Thanks 

Marie & Pacino


----------

